# Photoshoot-New HM/RT with an Interesting Story...



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, so I suppose I'll start from the beginning...

A while ago when I was just first gettign into fish keeping, I purchased a little betta and his small bowl from a local craft store. I knew virtually nothing about bettas, but I had enough common sense to see that the bowl was much too small, and this little guy was added into my 50 gallon and given the name Sasuke, after one of the main characters from the anime/manga Naruto.
This guy was with me through all my little potholes and bumbs along the rode to becoming the fishkeepr I am today....living in every single tank I've ever had at least once, and tolerating my lack of knowledge. I must admit, he was also the fish that REALLY inspired me to get into fishkeeping a lot more...he was so attentive and responsive and adorable...

He was certianly one of the special ones...I had a bond with this fish for sure. So I was devastated when Sasuke came down with a bad bacterial infection and ended up passing just before last New Years....

(for those who didn't see my other post...)
So, the other night I had this strange dream that Sasuke had gotten better instead of passing on, and I still had him, and everything was well...
With that dream in mind, I headed off to work the following afternoon...and found something interesting while organizing the betta cups....
Thats right. A male who was almost identical to Sasuke...and not just in coloring(even though the similarity coloring wise is amazing...). I'd seen others with coloring like this....but it was just the WAY this one looked at me with an all-too-familiar grumpy face and dark eyes with a hint of red in them...
Something in my brain clicked and it was just like an 'OMG, HOLY CRAP, ITS HIM' moment. Lol, don't know how else to describe it...xD
But, he came home with me....there was just no way I could leave him, he HAD to be mine.

Haha, so hes not, like, amazingly-super-special-awesome-unique....but I'm absolutely in love. I'd told myself I'd never get another betta like Sasuke, because it would just be too sad...but this guy...I don't know, its almost like he IS Sasuke, as crazy as that sounds...xD Haha, Sasuke reincarnation perhaps...?
BUT, ANYWAY...I'm sure I'm boring you guys ;P LOL. Here comes the pic spam...

OH YES!! I'm also stuck between two names...Sasuke the 2nd(or Sasuke R xD) OR Nightcrawler/Kurt Wagner(something I've ALWAYS wanted to name a blue fish xD Yeah, I'm a dork.) both seem to fit this guy...o__o; LOL
What do YOU think?

Sasuke:









New Boy:


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow! He's so cool! I can't believe the similarities between the two of them lol. It's funny about your dream, because it's like he was telling you that he didn't "really" die after all...you'll find him again someday. And he's even prettier now


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He's stunning, DF. :3 Beautiful, actually. I don't know who you're kidding when you said he wasn't xD I believe in reincarnation, of a sort. I believe pets may be reincarnated...
I like the name Kurt >.> D

Since he's special I won't steal him from you >_<; It's hard for me to say that, LOL.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe,thanks you guys!! 
LOL, well _I_ think hes gorgeous, what I meant was hes not like the usual totally unique ones I tend to bring home xD
I definitely believe in reincarnation...I had a dream similar to this after my first dog died. I dreamt about a larger dog with Rottie-like markings, but leaner and shorter then a Rottie with a white chest, and I was calling her "Sunflower" the name of my other dog. Then the dog next door had puppies....and the second I spotted little Roary I knew she was the dog from my dream.  <3

Haha, I like Kurt too! xD I'm kinda leaning towards that, honestly....
LOL, well thank you for your kind gesture CR ;D <3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

<33 When my kitty goes, I hope I find her reincarnation (; She's getting old, so I don't think it'll be long now... I love her ): But it's SO cool that you found Roary that way. My dream is to bring home two puppies from the same litter  Two Aussies.


ALSO, I think your links to your dogs in you siggie is the same  They both lead to Roary. x33


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well of course you know what I said  I think it is Sasuke, just given a prettier tail! lol. I think it's amazing how much they look alike!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> <33 When my kitty goes, I hope I find her reincarnation (; She's getting old, so I don't think it'll be long now... I love her ): But it's SO cool that you found Roary that way. My dream is to bring home two puppies from the same litter  Two Aussies.
> 
> 
> ALSO, I think your links to your dogs in you siggie is the same  They both lead to Roary. x33


Aww, I'm sorry about your kitty CR D: -hugs- But hopefully you can find her reincarnation <33
LOL, well my girls are Aussie/Labs, sisters from the same littler....but as different as night and day!! xD Lol, its hilarious!!

Whoopsy....xDD Fixed ^^; though I need to update Jades...xD



nochoramet said:


> Well of course you know what I said  I think it is Sasuke, just given a prettier tail! lol. I think it's amazing how much they look alike!


Lol, I think it is too!! xD Haha, Sasuke always had trouble with his tail, seeing as hes the one who taught me how to properly care for bettas...;P


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I still LOVE Jade's "evil" look xDD And I know!!  They're what makes me want two sisters, LOL. They're so cute <3


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Your new guy is GORGEOUS!!!!! Congrats!! Have you found a name yet?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I LOVE NARUTO!! i acually had a fish named Kidomaru  im a nerd! name him after another naruto character! like someone from your favorite village  go naruto! hes beautiful btw hes soooooo blue 0_0


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

O WOW the resemblance between the two fish is almost perfect except for small differences, but both are soo cute.

I used to have a special first fish that was so sweet, he had this great personality, and he endure alot. I was much like u when I got him, clueless to Betta's.

But Jasper pulled through all my mistakes, he finally passed on from stress and old age at 11 months (I had him for 11 months..who know's how old he was)

I'd give anything to find him again, ur so lucky to find ur special guy again!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I still LOVE Jade's "evil" look xDD And I know!!  They're what makes me want two sisters, LOL. They're so cute <3


LOL, she looks REALLY scary now xD Haha, shes the sweater of the two though, which is ironic ;P Roarys the one more likely to bite ya, not that either of them would unless you had bad intentions xDDD They're well trained little guard doggehs 
Hehe, you should at some point!! xDD Its so funny watching these two interact <3



Jayy said:


> Your new guy is GORGEOUS!!!!! Congrats!! Have you found a name yet?


Hehe, thanks so much!!
Haha, yup! My best friend(who knew Sasuke fish very well, and was almost as upset as I was when he passed)has deemed this guy Kurt, so thats his name xD <3



FireKidomaru said:


> I LOVE NARUTO!! i acually had a fish named Kidomaru  im a nerd! name him after another naruto character! like someone from your favorite village  go naruto! hes beautiful btw hes soooooo blue 0_0


Haha, hurray!! Another Naruto fan!! xDD LOL I know, I'm such a Naruto nerd myself...I have a huge Koi Angel named Orochimaru, and a little albino cory named Neji xDDD If my parents would have let me, I so would have named my dog Jade Akamaru ;D
LOL, well this guy has been deemed Kurt...xD But I still have Obito and Itachi, they're my Naruto bettas <3



JaspersANGEL said:


> O WOW the resemblance between the two fish is almost perfect except for small differences, but both are soo cute.
> 
> I used to have a special first fish that was so sweet, he had this great personality, and he endure alot. I was much like u when I got him, clueless to Betta's.
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks!! I know, I'm still astounded by how much they look alike!! xD

Ahh, I'm so sorry about Jasper  Indeed, you seem to have gone through the same thing I did with Sasuke. I had him about the same amount of time as well....though I'm quite sure Sasuke was an old fart already when I picked him up ;P Haha, he was the only blue one there and I really wanted a blue betta...xDD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He didn't die...you forgot you left him in the mud bath at the spa and they brought him back to your job XD


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, DF, that's awesome.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> He didn't die...you forgot you left him in the mud bath at the spa and they brought him back to your job XD


LOL, Oh gosh, I TOTALLY forgot!!! xD Haha, good thing he turned up at the store!! 



Capricorn said:


> Wow, DF, that's awesome.


Hehe, thanks!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's really pretty!!! Looks a lot like Sasuke!


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> Haha, hurray!! Another Naruto fan!! xDD LOL I know, I'm such a Naruto nerd myself...I have a huge Koi Angel named Orochimaru, and a little albino cory named Neji xDDD If my parents would have let me, I so would have named my dog Jade Akamaru ;D
> LOL, well this guy has been deemed Kurt...xD But I still have Obito and Itachi, they're my Naruto bettas <3


this makes me so happy!!! i got my first betta today and my mother told me to use a manga name, im glad to see i wouldn't be the only one! XP


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks doggy xDD <3

LOL, Oh no, your DEFINITELY not alone XD I used anime/manga names all the time!!


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

And I can see why the site is going to be taken over by anime and manga fans. Needless to say its a cute fish.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

haha thats awesome! but theres so many names, idk how to choose!!!!!! >.<


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, it SO is ;D Us and out anime fish!! <3

LOL, well, whats your fav anime/manga? xDD


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

wow theres so many that i love!!! Code Geass (drool), Wolf's Rail (bawl), Hamtaro!!!!, Kuroshitsuji (Black Butler), & Hana Kimi (one of the series i've been reading since i started, 6 years ago XD).

i mean, theres soooo many options!!!!! somebody really needs to make a list of good betta names and the personalities they'd fit!!! lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, well if thats your guy in your avvy...Toboe? xD Thats what first came to mind


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, he's gorgeous!!!

I think it would be better if you named him Kurt.  I always had a slight dislike towards naming one thing after another.... it almost feels like the individuality of that animal is somehow obscured.

Oh and also, your Sasuke looks scarily like my Friedrich. c: Both turquoise veiltails with hints of red and black grouchy faces.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

He pretty1 I also believe in reincarnation. I had 2 goldfish who died because of ich and me not being there because I was forced to go camping . When I started my 50 gallon tank with 11 comet goldfish ich broke out again and only 2 survived. Male and female almost exact same coloring as Colleen and Persival.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oooh! He's purty. I like Kurt.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy! I love rosies. 

And I absolutely believe in reincarnation.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys!! Yeah, Kurt really seems to fit him....hes so tiny and cute and blue!! <333 Haha, besides, I didn't name Roary Sunflower....so its only fair that Kurt gets his own name, even if he is Sasukes reincarnation


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I got to thinking, and I kind of think Lady is Loki's reincarnation >.>; Weird as it sounds. They're both small, extremely gentle, and they just... have this aura. Plus, I was only TRULY in love with Loki (sorry Aris, Spitz ;-, and I have that same connection with Lady. It's weird to describe. Not to mention they're both so gentle that it takes them a bit to eat 

Thanks for opening up my eyes, DF xD I really hope it's true... <3 It would make me so happy. Make me feel less like I failed Loki, if he/she cared enough to come back to me 

And I've got to throw it out there....


GO ONE PIECE  <33


You know you love me >.>


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

wow, your psychic!!! he has a very similar personality to toboe!!! that name has just been put very high up there on the list of possible names!!!! thanks!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, Your welcome CR! xDD

And PFFFFFT, who ever said we loved you?! xDD <3333

Haha, awesome Celine!! xD Yeah, that red color and cute looking expression just reminded me of Toboe <3


----------

